# Finishing a coffee table



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I am making a coffee table of Indian Rosewood and maple. I have used linseed oil on both woods with good results - brings out the natural colors and grain without adding color. But the coffee table needs to liquid and scratch resistant. Suggestions? Hank


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe there is a 'pour on' epoxy resin that will give it a surface like glass. The more coats, the thicker it will be....

http://youtu.be/qQrRVUarzPc

http://youtu.be/WHtnQmvnqNo


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> I believe there is a 'pour on' epoxy resin that will give it a surface like glass. The more coats, the thicker it will be....
> 
> DIY Channel - How to apply Liquid Glass / 2 Part Epoxy Resin on almost any surface. - YouTube
> 
> ArtResin Glossy Clearcoat - on one MASSIVE piece of art. - YouTube


Have a look at this video on applying Tung Oil.

Woodworking : How to Apply Tung Oil to Wood - YouTube

The trick is to used 400 grit sandpaper and work it into the wood.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan, I bow to you superior experience in these matters, but will Tung Oil help to make the surface scratch resistant?

That is what I was focusing on.....


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Dan, I bow to you superior experience in these matters, but will Tung Oil help to make the surface scratch resistant?
> 
> That is what I was focusing on.....


James

I have used many finishes and have yet to find one that will not scratch. There are numerous finishes that can be applied as both you and I have cited in our post. To say one is better than the other is harsh, I would leave it up to the person and what they are comfortable doing. 

I just tried this and it was so easy to apply I was astonished to be honest. It also allows you to apply two coats in half a day. 

What I would recommend to Peter is use some scrap pieces and conduct his own experiment and as they say the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Point taken, Dan.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I believe there is a 'pour on' epoxy resin that will give it a surface like glass. The more coats, the thicker it will be....
> 
> DIY Channel - How to apply Liquid Glass / 2 Part Epoxy Resin on almost any surface. - YouTube
> 
> ArtResin Glossy Clearcoat - on one MASSIVE piece of art. - YouTube


I have used this for small tables and serving trays. It is waterproof and doesn't mind a bit of heat. My grandson coated a paper plate with it and gets supper served on it.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Consider adding a glass top to the table.
Possibly tempered.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I'd use the linseed oil you are comfortable with to bring out the grain. Make sure it flashes off completely and then put on a clear top coat. 

I'm pretty happy with General Finishes polyacrylic. I've used this water based product on a few projects and been very happy. Because it's water based I'm not afraid to use it in the house during the winter. It dries quickly, you can do a couple coats a day with very light sanding in between. It does require 3 coats to look good. I apply with a paint brush or paint pad. It's available in gloss, semi-gloss and satin.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

berry said:


> I think I'd use the linseed oil you are comfortable with to bring out the grain. Make sure it flashes off completely and then put on a clear top coat.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with General Finishes polyacrylic. I've used this water based product on a few projects and been very happy. Because it's water based I'm not afraid to use it in the house during the winter. It dries quickly, you can do a couple coats a day with very light sanding in between. It does require 3 coats to look good. I apply with a paint brush or paint pad. It's available in gloss, semi-gloss and satin.


Thanks for all the info. Will a water-based acrylic work after applying linseed oil?


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Minwax Wipe On Poly produces a nice easy to apply finish that is alcohol and water resistant.


----------

